# we have all the melters you need!



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wanted everyone to know that we here at Chemical Equipment Labs have everything you need and locations throughout the U.S. to serve you.
Bulk and bagged salt
Calcium Chloride pellets and flake-YES WE HAVE IT!
Magnesium pellets and flake
Cryotech for airports
Urea
Blends- numerous kinds
Liquids-calcium straight or with binder- a brine, calcium, magnesium and potassium mix with a binder or without-straight magnesium
We have it when the rest run out!
610-497-9390
www.chemicalequipmentlabs.com
ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Where is your location in Minnesota?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any Wisconsin locations?


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

NY location?


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

call in with your location and we will determine the best pile to pull from


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

melt all;1707478 said:


> call in with your location and we will determine the best pile to pull from


I got a busy signal.

Zip code is 55379, location and prices please.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

melt all;1707478 said:


> call in with your location and we will determine the best pile to pull from


Is customer pick up available for bulk or bag salt?


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

lets get some location and prices up please


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Locations near Minneapolis please. It doesn't say on your website. It just says Minnesota. I would like to pick some up on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We will contact all of you Monday.....getting fresh supply worked out......getting tight all over from what we see.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Semi load of sidewalk salt in Columbus Ohio??? 

Price per bag


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

melt all;1709921 said:


> We will contact all of you Monday.....getting fresh supply worked out......getting tight all over from what we see.


we will hold you to it.


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

its Tuesday and no locations listed. most of need to get salt/ice melt this week. guess we will just stay with our current suppliers. thanks anyway


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Where is all this info you promised? Waiting.....


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Drakeslayer;1713868 said:


> Where is all this info you promised? Waiting.....


You'll be dead by then


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

So is it that hard to list locations? :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow...........


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

really if you have no interest in getting back to us please delete the thread because it pointless


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Subscribing


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

He hasn't logged in since 11am yesterday, maybe he's just been busy and hasn't had a chance to get back on. Personally, I've gone DAYS without logging into online message boards, if you can believe it! Unheard of by some, I know. 

I'm just gonna wait for him to come back and see what he's got to say. It's the internet. Relax


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

He/she probably shouldn't have said he/she would get back to us on Monday then. You having waiting customers here!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Drakeslayer;1714018 said:


> He/she probably shouldn't have said he/she would get back to us on Monday then. You having waiting customers here!


I would like to agree with you right here. I do hope that is allowed!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1714022 said:


> I would like to agree with you right here. I do hope that is allowed!


Its only been a day, geez relax snowguy


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

qualitycut;1714027 said:


> Its only been a day, geez relax snowguy


Hey I'm just agreeing....

What do I care, I have a supplier! A great one, a local one!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1714057 said:


> Hey I'm just agreeing....
> 
> What do I care, I have a supplier! A great one, a local one!


Then why do you need to bad mouth them.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I do a lot of cooking wonder if I can get sea salt in bulk?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

qualitycut;1714066 said:


> Then why do you need to bad mouth them.


I didn't bad mouth them....


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow someone wants contractors to buy their product gives them a dead line that they will get back to them and then goes MIA. Not very bussiness like in my opinion.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

qualitycut;1714072 said:


> I do a lot of cooking wonder if I can get sea salt in bulk?


Yuck, not a fan. That's why I don't like Wendy's fries anymore.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Mitragorz;1714002 said:


> He hasn't logged in since 11am yesterday, maybe he's just been busy and hasn't had a chance to get back on. Personally, I've gone DAYS without logging into online message boards, if you can believe it! Unheard of by some, I know.
> 
> I'm just gonna wait for him to come back and see what he's got to say. It's the internet. Relax


With that attitude I should just wait for checks to be delivered by horse and buggy then? It is the internet and everything is instant. If he was legit it would take two seconds to respond to the questions. "Here, let me look at my locations, oh... we don't have any near you". Done. Things are getting faster these days not slower. If he's not prepared for that then don't act like you are. If it takes as long to get salt as it does to get an answer then I will look elsewhere. The difference between him and you is that he or she is trying to sell all of us something.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Hamelfire;1714078 said:


> Wow someone wants contractors to buy their product gives them a dead line that they will get back to them and then goes MIA. Not very bussiness like in my opinion.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1714090 said:


> With that attitude I should just wait for checks to be delivered by horse and buggy then? It is the internet and everything is instant. If he was legit it would take two seconds to respond to the questions. "Here, let me look at my locations, oh... we don't have any near you". Done. Things are getting faster these days not slower. If he's not prepared for that then don't act like you are. If it takes as long to get salt as it does to get an answer then I will look elsewhere. The difference between him and you is that he or she is trying to sell all of us something.


Maybe the company that handles the emails had a death and now everything is messed up............ Like with my hat that I'm still waiting for.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1714111 said:


> Maybe the company that handles the emails had a death and now everything is messed up............ Like with my hat that I'm still waiting for.


i never thought of that. I should have waited for an announcement.

-1º


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm just the kind of guy that gives people a little slack. There's probably a good reason why he hasn't logged into the site. I'm not gonna sit here and bad mouth the guy simply because he hasn't posted to an online message board, lol. He may come back and say "sorry guys, my son was hit by a car and posting to plowsite.com wasn't a top priority."

Give the guy a break. If you don't want to, and you need salt immediately, then go to the local guy you always use. In the meantime, I'm going to be patient and wait for him to get back. If he doesn't, oh well... I'm not missing out on anything. 

And horse and buggy or PayPal, as long as I get my money


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SSS Inc.;1714119 said:


> i never thought of that. I should have waited for an announcement.
> 
> -1º


Hahahahah!

Just came to me then!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Mitragorz;1714122 said:


> I'm just the kind of guy that gives people a little slack. There's probably a good reason why he hasn't logged into the site. I'm not gonna sit here and bad mouth the guy simply because he hasn't posted to an online message board, lol. He may come back and say "sorry guys, my son was hit by a car and posting to plowsite.com wasn't a top priority."
> 
> Give the guy a break. If you don't want to, and you need salt immediately, then go to the local guy you always use. In the meantime, I'm going to be patient and wait for him to get back. If he doesn't, oh well... I'm not missing out on anything.
> 
> And horse and buggy or PayPal, as long as I get my money


I'll make a deal with you, I'll wait as well. I have a supplier but I'm always listening. Together we can see when and if they return with some information. My issue is with the fact that the OP said more or less they have the material we need. They seemed anxious to sell to us which peeked my interest. Up to this point its very similar to reading about a guy that has this truck or that loader but when asked for pictures doesn't produce and goes into hiding. There was a guy pushing his weather forecasts last year but he vanished quick as well. But as part of my end of the deal I will sit patiently waiting with you for a response. I do log in daily as there is not a whole lot to do here when its -30 and not snowing so I'll let you know if I hear something. Until then I may switch to dial up internet to give him more time.

-3º


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Waiting for something is the perfect excuse to sit around and try new beers. I'm all for it!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1714155 said:


> I'll make a deal with you, I'll wait as well. I have a supplier but I'm always listening. Together we can see when and if they return with some information. My issue is with the fact that the OP said more or less they have the material we need. They seemed anxious to sell to us which peeked my interest. Up to this point its very similar to reading about a guy that has this truck or that loader but when asked for pictures doesn't produce and goes into hiding. There was a guy pushing his weather forecasts last year but he vanished quick as well. But as part of my end of the deal I will sit patiently waiting with you for a response. I do log in daily as there is not a whole lot to do here when its -30 and not snowing so I'll let you know if I hear something. Until then I may switch to dial up internet to give him more time.
> 
> -3º


Its not the mn weather thread you could have skipped the -3 lol


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Mitragorz;1714189 said:


> Waiting for something is the perfect excuse to sit around and try new beers. I'm all for it!


Now we all have something in common!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Mitragorz;1714189 said:


> Waiting for something is the perfect excuse to sit around and try new beers. I'm all for it!


That's off topic. 

Edit: -4º


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

You know, if he doesn't come back, we could take this thread over and use it as a "hey, I just tried this new beer and it's delicious" type of thread. The title will keep out the riff-raff. Only the cool kids will know where to find the cool beer thread.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

or, since it's way off topic now, I will close it and when he is back and able to respond then I can open it back up if necessary

thanks all :waving:


----------

